# Old 7 foot Meyer on 1992 Jeep Cherokee



## grlyons

Hi....New project! I am going to put an old 7 foot by 2 foot Meyer blade/hydraulics on my 1992 Jeep Cherokee. Just an FYI the Jeep has large leaf springs in the front and back (4X4) and is the older "square style" version of the Cherokee...straight axle in the front....bottom line...this thing is built like a small tank......not like the newer ones....I think it can handle this blade...I will not be doing any highway driving with this blade attached. Just 1/4 mile of road which is my driveway.

This blade came off an older 70s GMC 1/2 ton pick up. I want to adapt this unit to fit my Jeep. Have never done this before, but I am a pretty fair engineer/welder/electrical. Just need some guidance. Diagrams work best for me! This unit (as usual) sat out in a field for 10 years unused. The only thing that makes me feel this is a Meyer is the fact that it is painted yellow.

I have attached photos of the system......only puzzling thing....the electric motor looks old and the positive terminal has +6V marked on it!........6V..!?!?!....they have not used 6V on automotive since the early 1950s! It looks like a standard old DC motor style, it has "MCL 613821" marked on the motor. I think it should be easy to discard and bolt in a standard +12V motor.....my only concern is RPM.....I assume these are fairly low RPM motors as it is just driving the hydraulic pump.....I will have the hydraulics rebuilt. The cylinder does move in and out of the main body fairly smooth, and the shaft is clean!

Looking at the photos......I assume the hydraulic unit would be bolted on top attached to the vehicle in some fashion.....the blade mechanism would be under it pinned to the vehicle so that it will swivel and the blade can go up and down.

Can anyone draw me a simple diagram how this unit is attached and swivels/operates? Once I know what attaches to the vehicle and how the hydraulic unit attaches to the blade system, I am pretty much home free.......I can weld about anything to anything.

Call me if you want to discuss, or send me a diagram......

Greg

[email protected]
505-250-2481


----------



## grlyons

*Old Meyer 7 foot on 1992 Jeep.....QUESTION!, HELP?*

I put a lot of info into my first posting.....Just to let you all know I am looking for help with a diagram as to how it would attach.....I think the question got lost in the info.....I am referring to first posting.....any HELP with a diagram or description of how it would attach?


----------



## MadeintheShade

it looks to me like you have a manual angle, hydro lift unit. it looks like you are missing a bracket to attach the hydro unit to the truck. the chain attached to the plow slips into the arm that is on top of the ram. I believe you want the bottom of the bracket to be 8-9" off the ground. sorry not a ton of help. you are going to have to pin your angle and get out and manually change it if you want, but if you're just doing your drive leave it set all the way right and go down and up. 

sorry not much help


----------



## grlyons

From what I have seen by looking at other setups that are "home made" ....you are correct.........the blade is manual for angle and the hydraulic unit is very old.......we found out it is a Meyer T-5 pump with a 6V motor driving the hydraulic pump.......think it may have come off some type of Willys jeep because of the 6V........I am getting the hydraulics rebuilt, and the electric motor is old, but in a common housing, so I am rebuilding the motor to 12V............

I did have some feedback that said the "A frame" mount needs to be 10 inches off the ground...which is pretty consistent with your info......

I agree that we will have to make adapters to attach to the 92 Jeep Cherokee..........I am also thinking of beefing up the frame under the truck to prevent any bending of the frame if I hit something solid.....

I am only plowing my driveway and private road.......not more than 1/4 mile.......pretty straight, but up and down some.......

I have crushed rock in my driveway....probably about 150 - 200 feet.....then it is less than a 1/4 mile of paved private road.......QUESTION: Will the round plow shoes work on the crushed rock? Or should I get the feet style for shoes?...Both?

Thanks for your reply!

Greg


----------



## MadeintheShade

I don't have a lot of experience doing crushed rock driveways. my in-laws have one and I usually just back drag it if it needs plowed and that keeps me from messing up the rocks. I have heard of guys bolting/welding a 1 1/2" pipe to the cutting edges on the plow to keep from digging into the rocks. if its all rocks you dont need to worry about scraping it clean. do a search and I'm sure you'll find something. I personally don't use shoes at all.


----------



## grlyons

Thanks, man..................yeah, it was difficult going from crushed rock to paved and back when I was pulling a snow blade with a Ford 9N tractor....you had to keep an eye on the draft height as it was not a "floating" type.......so steering, clutching, throttle, and running the draft was difficult....that is why I got the blade to put on my Cherokee...........I will try the shoes......our roads are pretty beat up and I am trying to avoid further damage.....


----------



## mercer_me

I don't know if this will help or not but this is the Meyer plow on my old 1987 Jeep Cherokee. Sorry I don't have any better pictures.


----------



## MadeintheShade

lol after having a plow on my Diesel for so long I can't really imagine putting one on my XJ. Don't get me wrong I've seen the 4.0 do work- its a solid machine. Just doesn't seem like there's much weight to it. although the turning radius would be awesome. 

Any Progress?


----------



## grlyons

To Mercer Me.................

Looks like your 87 Jeep Cherokee has the same body and frame as my 92......Do you have any photos of how it attaches to the frame in front down below?


----------



## grlyons

Do you have any photos of underneath in the front..???....I want to see how you attached the "A frame"......

I am making an adapter for mine and i want to attach it to the frame in front underneath.....


----------



## grlyons

do not know if I would put a seven footer on an XJ...! It might tip over forward on its nose!...haha....But these older Cherokees are pretty stout in the front, and have a much longer wheel base.......I think it will work.........and I am only plowing about 1/4 mile of single lane road.........


----------



## mercer_me

grlyons;1491824 said:


> Do you have any photos of underneath in the front..???....I want to see how you attached the "A frame"......
> 
> I am making an adapter for mine and i want to attach it to the frame in front underneath.....


Sorry, I don't. I only had that Jeep for a few months, I bought it to sell.


----------



## grlyons

THX....did it work well with the plow?


----------



## mercer_me

grlyons;1491915 said:


> THX....did it work well with the plow?


I never plowed with it but, the plow seamed to work good.


----------

